# Hydration pack recommendations



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

I have this hydration pack:

Ripcord Hydration Pack - Sport Chalet

http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Products-Ripcord-Hydration-Pack/dp/B00MFBIX4W

So it's ok except for the actual water bladder intake mechanism (or whatever you call that). So I need to consistently look down and pull my head down while riding to be able to draw water from the water bladder. Not sure what the root cause is of this but it can obviously be extremely dangerous.

So I am considering either purchasing a replacement water bladder (I believe this stock one is a 2.0L) or purchasing a new hydration pack in similar size. Maybe an Osprey as I've read good things about them and their return policy is excellent.

Any recommendations? I'm guessing it would be cheaper to buy a new bladder but not sure which one to get.

btw, I typically ride for about 2 hrs max (~15 miles) and also carry one 8 oz bottle in the camelback marathon belt.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got a Camelbak Mule NV and love it. It replaced my Octane XT. I wanted something that would keep my back cooler and it does the job quite well. The ribbed pieces across the back work great.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

call it the drink hose or tube.
Anyway, it is too short because of how it's routed through the shoulder pad? Can't it be routed to give you more length at the end?
If you like the pack, you could just buy a Camelbak reservoir/tube/valve, since you can't go wrong. I use them with all my packs.
If your pack is nothing special, you could check out Osprey and Camelbak packs which come with a reservoir.


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

fsrxc said:


> call it the drink hose or tube.
> Anyway, it is too short because of how it's routed through the shoulder pad? Can't it be routed to give you more length at the end?
> If you like the pack, you could just buy a Camelbak reservoir/tube/valve, since you can't go wrong. I use them with all my packs.
> If your pack is nothing special, you could check out Osprey and Camelbak packs which come with a reservoir.


I think there is some slack in the bag where the water bladder is located. So I can pull out the tube some more I guess. I didn't know that mattered. I saw one at Sports Chalet that had a pump on it as well. But I thought if I bought one I could get one that has the cut/opening at the top of the bladder (zip lok style?) rather than the screw on circle opener.

I guess the issue is finding a replacement bladder that will fit properly in that pack.


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

JonMX5 said:


> I just got a Camelbak Mule NV and love it. It replaced my Octane XT. I wanted something that would keep my back cooler and it does the job quite well. The ribbed pieces across the back work great.


that one had great reviews on amazon.

this is supposed to be a good one as well:

http://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Mens-R...d=1436903426&sr=1-1&keywords=osprey+raptor+10


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

That Camelback Mule NV looks pretty good and so does that Osprey. I am currently in need of a hydration pack as well.


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

I just bought this:

CamelBak M.U.L.E. NV Hydration Pack (Shamrock) - 100 fl. oz. - 2014 Closeout - REI.com

It's an ugly color (subjective) but it was $73.83 shipped. amazon lists for $150 but that may be 2015 model?


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

JonMX5 said:


> I just got a Camelbak Mule NV and love it. It replaced my Octane XT. I wanted something that would keep my back cooler and it does the job quite well. The ribbed pieces across the back work great.


thanks for the tip bro.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 on the Osprey packs...I used CamelBak's for many years but my last pack was on Osprey. Better reservoir design, better bite valve, smart layout, well constructed. I am sticking with Osprey.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

asookazian said:


> I just bought this:
> 
> CamelBak M.U.L.E. NV Hydration Pack (Shamrock) - 100 fl. oz. - 2014 Closeout - REI.com
> 
> It's an ugly color (subjective) but it was $73.83 shipped. amazon lists for $150 but that may be 2015 model?


Great deal! The color is not to bad hehe. Thanks for the link



TraxFactory said:


> +1 on the Osprey packs...I used CamelBak's for many years but my last pack was on Osprey. Better reservoir design, better bite valve, smart layout, well constructed. I am sticking with Osprey.


I'll have to do a comparison.. thanks for the info.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really happy with my new Deuter Compact Air EXP 10: Compact Air EXP 10 - Bike -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter USA

The air comfort system is no joke, works great. Having the mesh on my back vs. the pack itself is super comfortable. Reservoir that you can actually easily clean is solid as is the super flow bite valve. Plenty of pockets and expandability, as well as the built in rain cover and helmet carrier.

Tried out quite a few in the past month and liked this one the best. Osprey is good, just didn't fit me well.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just upgraded from an older Hawg and Mule to the 2015 Mule NV. What a great pack!! There are some little improvements on the 2015 over the 2014 such as the media/phone/glasses compartment and magnetic tube holder...maybe a couple other minor details. That's a great deal listed above but the color is hideous, to me. :lol:


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what I'm using: http://www.amazon.com/VAUDE-721929-P-Vaude-Hyper-Backpack/dp/B00753GVV2?

There is a mesh screen so the pack doesn't rest against your back.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

Can anyone comment how well the osprey keeps your back cool? I see the Mule NV 2014/2015 has those lumbars to help keep your back cooler. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snailspace (Jan 12, 2014)

+1 on the Mule NV

When I bought my pack I took everything I would take on a ride and tried out all the packs out their with my gear in it. I took a few ankle weights with me to put in the bladder compartments to simulate the weight and feel of a full bladder.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have an Osprey Raptor 10. It's a tad big for most of my rides, but, I love it!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to say my new CamelBak Volt is the best pack I have ever used. By far. I can't even notice wearing it after a few minutes of it being on. The detachable hose makes storing/filling the reservoir a breeze, which sits low on the hips for comfort and low centre of gravity. The side pockets are awesome, and the cinch belts on the sides of the waist strap make the thing feel like it is glued to me, as I empty the reservoir during the ride. The thought that went into the design is incredible, as is the fit and finish. Not saying there aren't other options. Just saying those in the market for a new hydration pack really should check this one out.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Deuter Race EXP Air, as mentioned above their system works as advertised, keeps the pack off my back and much cooler than other packs I've used.

Race EXP Air - Hydration Packs -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter USA


----------



## Robl110 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like my Lobo


----------



## NoMountainsBiker (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought this one Tactical Hydration Pack 700 I really like how it is pressurized so you don't have to suck the water out. It also has a very easy to fill and clean bladder. Much easier than the Camelback type, especially on the cleaning. Only thing I had to do was put a zip tie on either side of the inflator to hold the tubes on more securely. It has been a great pack and I wouldn't want anything else.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

This pack has caught my eye.... USWE 201250 F6 Pro Hydropack (Black & Red) With 3.0L/100oz Shape-N-Shift Bladder .  USWE - We keep winners hydrated. Pronounced 'you-swee'. I've tried all the major players in the hydration arena, and have liked a lot of them, but this looks like a winner to me. It's finally in stock, and I'll be ordering one up. I had a snowboard pack years ago that had a similar harness system and it was fantastic. Bladder system looks well thought out as well, and it comes with the pack. I'll post up a review after I receive it and get some trail time with it. I was all set to go with an Evoc or Ergon this go around, but this pack has changed that in a big way.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have the smaller version of that, the F4. It's awesome. Like seriously awesome. Absolutely zero movement on my back, even when I'm railing turns, jumping, etc. And it's got good ventilation. Only downside? I have people ask me why I'm wearing a parachute on my back...


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Curious how you like the F6, I tried the F4 and just didn't care for it. Tried to like it but just didn't fit me well and storage layout was kind of lacking. The F6 is bigger so that might cure the issues I had.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rpearce1475 said:


> I have the smaller version of that, the F4. It's awesome. Like seriously awesome. Absolutely zero movement on my back, even when I'm railing turns, jumping, etc. And it's got good ventilation. Only downside? I have people ask me why I'm wearing a parachute on my back...


How is it for breathing? Do you ever find it constricting?


----------



## rockymtnhi (Sep 29, 2013)

I always used generic (cheap) hydration packs. Last summer I broke down and bought an Osprey pack. My favorite feature on the Osprey is the bite valve magnet! No more flopping hose going down the trail.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> I have a Deuter Race EXP Air, as mentioned above their system works as advertised, keeps the pack off my back and much cooler than other packs I've used.
> 
> Race EXP Air - Hydration Packs -Backpacks / Bags - Deuter USA


Another Dooder RXA^ vote here. 

I think their bladder, opening system is better than anyone else has going. It's very easy to fill, close securely, and clean. the no leak bite valve works as advertised. I think the air flow is better than the competition, and it has mesh straps too. It's held up to abuse for almost 5 years now. It's a very lightweight pack too.

The only thing the RX has going against it, is internal pocket dividers, but they may have sorted that out with newer versions.


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

Not to derail this too much, but what to people think of the Camelbak KUDO? Think the spine/back protection worth the extra $$$. In the market for a new pack to carry new helmet and knee pads and thought this pack would be a nice piece of the puzzle. 

Right now MULE NV is on top of the list.


----------



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

I have an Osprey Raptor 14...keeps my back super cool...rode in +28C weather the other day...super breathable! Would recommend.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

^^ Good to hear! I ended up buying a Osprey Raptor 10.


----------



## Smid (Jul 13, 2015)

What size bladder do most use? I was debating between two Ospreys, one with 85oz and one with a 100oz bladder


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

TraxFactory said:


> +1 on the Osprey packs...I used CamelBak's for many years but my last pack was on Osprey. Better reservoir design, better bite valve, smart layout, well constructed. I am sticking with Osprey.


I'll take the other side of this....after years of using Camelbaks, I got an Osprey Raptor 10 this summer.

I MUCH prefer the Camelbak Antidote bladder over the Osprey. With the Camelbak, I can get my hand inside it too clean/dry it when I want to, although I usually just fold it up, put it in a zip lock and store it in the freezer between rides.

Because the Osprey bladder has a stiff back, stiff "handle" and a smaller fill opening, I can't get into it to quickly dry it for storage and it requires a large space in the refrigerator freezer (since it won't fold) so that's not a good option for me either. I also find the bite valve to be more difficult to use and more of a problem to take apart to clean/dry.



Smid said:


> What size bladder do most use? I was debating between two Ospreys, one with 85oz and one with a 100oz bladder


I always get the 100oz bladders. I don't have to fill it all the way for shorter rides/cooler days, but you can't put more in the smaller bladders when it's needed.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> How is it for breathing? Do you ever find it constricting?


I haven't found it to be an issue as of yet. Took me a bit to get the straps adjusted properly but now that they are, I love it


----------



## Smid (Jul 13, 2015)

gmcttr said:


> I always get the 100oz bladders. I don't have to fill it all the way for shorter rides/cooler days, but you can't put more in the smaller bladders when it's needed.


Ended up going with a raptor 14 that has the 100oz bladder. should arrive within the next few days. thanks


----------



## hskr101 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have used my Osprey Manta 20 for the past 2 seasons and I really like the design. As was mentioned above, the design of the pack really keeps your back cool. Also, their "All Mighty Guarantee" is awesome. I sent my Manta 20 back to Osprey for repair after taking a few really bad falls. I could not believe it but Osprey sent me a new Manta 20 within a week. Awesome customer service!


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

I used the Raptor 10 this past weekend in 85 F weather. The pack was very light (filled with water, and small pump). The support was really nice it felt like I was hardly carrying anything. I do wish it was pressurized in someway that I could of sprayed /mist my face with water from the hydration back.


----------



## mattwright999 (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.uswe-sports.com/prod/F3-PRO-20L-BR_151646/BIKE_11237/ENG/USD


----------

